# Pacers Draft Night! (merged)



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Let's go!!! Get the convo started!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: Draft Night*

Lets go baby.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Marcus Williams still available.*

Wow, this is nuts, I hope we get him, it looks like the only thing in our way is the 76ers at #16, the other teams don't need a PG I don't think. Wow, come on now we got this.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Cedric Simmons is also still available.

Who is Bird's 'guy'? Is he still available?!? We'll find out!

THANK YOU ORLANDO FOR TAKING JJ!


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Come on Carney!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Simmons is gone.

Carney or Williams will be ours!

Soooo sweeeeet!

17th pick forever!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

come on!!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

What In The World!!!!!!!!!! They Had Marcus Williams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Fred Jones said:


> What In The World!!!!!!!!!! They Had Marcus Williams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


**** **** **** **** MOTHER OF GOD WHAT THE ****?!?!?!

WE PASSED ON A POTENTIAL TOP 5 PLAYER FOR ANOTHER SF/SG?!?!? WTF?!


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> What In The World!!!!!!!!!! They Had Marcus Williams!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm going to be ill 

How do you pass on the best PG in the draft .. when you need a PG.. for a guy thats raw and plays a position our 1st rounder last year plays.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I mean do they not want Granger as the future, its the exact same thing just not as good. Doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Damnit Chicago, one pick before.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I am totally lost with this pick, is Bird a complete moron? Does this pick make any sense at all? We had a chance to get Marcus Williams!!!! What the ****??


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

Okay.. I'm over the Williams thing for now.. Shawne could be good so who knows.

We just better go point guard here. C'mon Dee Brown!


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

If Dee Brown falls to us, and we pass on him, heads will role.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Just a pathetic draft so far...I guess Bird made up for last year's steal....

I'm glad I missed it ...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:no: :no: uke:....:curse:......############## #### ######..........Yet another forward, what a POS excuse for a draft man, makes me think of just how bright our future's gonna be...


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Is this a joke?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Way to go Utah.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> Is this a joke?



Only thing that I could think of was that Bird was either drunk, high, or both tonight, because I would've never expected this from us at all.

I thought we were one of the smartest organizations in the league?? I guess not.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Let Walsh make the decisions, Bird obviously is retarted. Why would we draft two fowards?? Does he want the Pacers to suck??


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

We just traded with Portland, but really I could care less.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Only thing that I could think of was that Bird was either drunk, high, or both tonight, because I would've never expected this from us at all.
> 
> I thought we were one of the smartest organizations in the league?? I guess not.


I thought we were too, this makes no sense to me. Dee Brown, Marcus Williams? We coulda had the 2 steals of the draft.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

We traded what with Portland??


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

James White! for our 2nd and 2 future 2's


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Then portland turns around and trade Johnson to MEM for another 2nd


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

rock747 said:


> We traded what with Portland??



White for Johnson + 2 future 2nd. rd picks...uke: uke:


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Hmm.. interesting draft for the Pacers...I trust Walsh and Bird...not the picks I would of made...but we will see...


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

2 future 2's is alot for White.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Fred Jones said:


> 2 future 2's is alot for White.



I guess Bird wasen't done with that vodka bottle....


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I guess Bird wasen't done with that vodka bottle....


Are you serious that was a great trade. Who cares about low 2nd rounders?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

The Man said:


> Are you serious that was a great trade. Who cares about low 2nd rounders?


Now that I look not as bad as I originally thought. They said he has enormous potential.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

So what does everyone think about White with the Pacers? the Pacers should of drafted Marcus williams and then try to move up in the 2nd round or late 1st round to get shawne williams.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

The Man said:


> Are you serious that was a great trade. Who cares about low 2nd rounders?



It doesn't make up for not taking Williams.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

rock747 said:


> So what does everyone think about White with the Pacers? the Pacers should of drafted Marcus williams and then try to move up in the 2nd round or late 1st round to get shawne williams.


I don't mind White, but I don't understand why we didn't trade down.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

rock747 said:


> So what does everyone think about White with the Pacers?



I could care less...I lost interest as soon as I saw who we picked in the 1st. rd.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I could care less...I lost interest as soon as I saw who we picked in the 1st. rd.


We coulda traded down, pick up extra second 2nd rounder.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Finally the nightmare is over!!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Whoa, I'm the only guy who absolutely loved this draft? I was absolutely amazed Carney was one pick away from us, but as soon as I heard Chicago and Philly traded, I knew Carney would be 16. I was really hoping we wouldn't take Marcus Williams, and we didn't. Forget that guy. I was going to be happy with Farmar, Rondo, or Shawne Williams, and we got Williams. In the 2nd round, I was very happy with Alexander Johnson, and extremely happy when we traded him with 2 2nd rounders for James White. Sure, he isn't that great, but he's going to make Pacers game very fun to watch. Him and Freddie dunking all game.

Pacerholic: Drafting two forwards could mean Peja's on his way out. ****, this is awesome. JAMES WHITE!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Pacerholic: Drafting two forwards could mean Peja's on his way out. ****, this is awesome!



Yeah, that sounds just about right...but I thought Bird was in love with Peja??, and also how come you didn't want Williams??


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Yeah, that sounds just about right...but I thought Bird was in love with Peja??, and also how come you didn't want Williams??


Gut feeling that he'll be a bust.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

I personally wish we would have taken dee brown in the 2nd round but that is just me.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jdohman said:


> but that is just me.



No it's not.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Peja's bags must be packed for chicago or something. You have Granger, and still get two SF.

I like James White. I'm just confused. You have Jackson, Granger, and Peja who says he wants to return.

Kinda weird, but I think your second round pick is more nba ready than your first. I just dont know what to think, but I hope James White gets the opportunity to play. I really had you guys pegged to draft a PG. I hope Tinsley comes back strong next season.

I just get the feeling that Bird plans on trading Wings for a big (like say Nene or Al Harrington) so he is stocking up on wings. Its not a horrible plan if he gets a talented big to compliment JO and Foster. Hopefully this makes more sense in july


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> I hope Tinsley comes back strong next season.




LOL.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Enough! If I hear Marcus Williams' name once more I will puke. I could have averaged 8 apg playing for UCONN, and my prime passed me by long ago. He's also out of shape and has character issues. Sounds like another Jamaal to me.

We didn't take him or trade down because Bird had a feeling that his guy, Shawne Williams, was falling to the Pacers. Personally, I think of the guy as a longer player somewhere in between Horry and pre-injury Danny Manning. I also think that he can definitely play a lot of 4. With Granger playing some 2, expect Williams to eventually get some major burn at the 3 and 4 spots. Honestly, the sky is the limit.

Now, on to James White. Highly touted McDonald's All-American out of high school that had somewhat rough stops at both Florida and Cincy. Possibly the most athletic dude in the draft (he and Carney). We could be looking at another Reuben Patterson, especially considering White's former school and defensive abilities. Fantastic insurance. This allows us to move Jack or to cope with the possible loss of Jones and/or Peja.

*
Overall, I give the draft a "I", for incomplete. This draft might not look good to some of you, but Pacer fans always question our moves, even the Dale Davis-J.O. trade.*


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

based on his play healthy Tinsley is capable of 12-15 ppg, 4 rebounds, 6 or 7 assists, and 2 steals. Bird must not have given up on him.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> based on his play healthy Tinsley is capable of 12-15 ppg, 4 rebounds, 6 or 7 assists, and 2 steals. Bird must not have given up on him.



I sure hope he hasn't.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> based on his play healthy Tinsley is capable of 12-15 ppg, 4 rebounds, 6 or 7 assists, and 2 steals. Bird must not have given up on him.


Healthy Tinsley could average 20/6/10 on a different team. On the Pacers, healthy Tinsley gets 10/5/9 max.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

absolutebest said:


> *
> Overall, I give the draft a "I", for incomplete. This draft might not look good to some of you, but Pacer fans always question our moves, even the Dale Davis-J.O. trade.*


The one good deal I can remember us making.

I can list numerous bad trades since that move, but Walsh gets a pass because he was able to land an all-star for nothing.

And don't bring up the Granger selection, it's not like we made a move to get him.. teams just passed on him and he fell into our laps. That's not great GM'ng, thats luck.

I hope Shawne proves me wrong, but this draft.. coupled with the rest of the moves this team is making is just making me not nearly as optimistic about our future as I used to be.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DannyGranger33 said:


> The one good deal I can remember us making.


Artest/Brad Miller for Jalen Rose? Too bad we got Pollard for Miller, and Peja for Artest.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

DannyGranger33 said:


> The one good deal I can remember us making.
> 
> I can list numerous bad trades since that move, but Walsh gets a pass because he was able to land an all-star for nothing.
> 
> ...


I actually meant Danny Manning.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

so what does this mean? peja out , sjax out? surely there isnt space for them all, especially with what we drafted... maybe we're trading for a pg + c?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Auggie said:


> maybe we're trading for a pg + c?



I'm almost positive that Bird, and Walsh will go with the 3 PGs we have right now, which I'm not too crazy about, but I rather us get J.O. the help he wants downlow, and I also think that we must pursue a guy that can get his own shot, because presently we have none...


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm almost positive that Bird, and Walsh will go with the 3 PGs we have right now, which I'm not too crazy about, but I rather us get J.O. the help he wants downlow, and I also think that *we must pursue a guy that can get his own shot, because presently we have none*...


We need a big time wing scorer, like Pierce, we could be contenders with that.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm almost positive that Bird, and Walsh will go with the 3 PGs we have right now, which I'm not too crazy about, but I rather us get J.O. the help he wants downlow


Agreed on both parts. We really need a guy who can play maybe 10-15 minutes at the C/PF spots, since Pollard probably won't be returning. Oh, and he must NOT be injury-prone.



> and I also think that we must pursue a guy that can get his own shot, because presently we have none...


Yeah, I'd even be fine with (gasp) Stephon Marbury.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yeah, I'd even be fine with (gasp) Stephon Marbury.




:jawdrop: Well I rather have him then franchise, but in reality I want nothing to do with neither of them.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> :jawdrop: Well I rather have him then franchise, but in reality I want nothing to do with neither of them.


I like both of them, Marbury more but Stevie isn't bad.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I would rather have Francis than Marbury.


----------



## ez8o5 (Aug 22, 2002)

so where can i order my james white pacers jersey?///////


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

nbanoitall said:


> Peja's bags must be packed for chicago or something. You have Granger, and still get two SF.


James White will play the 2 in the NBA. He's not built like a forward and has the quickness of a guard. 

Regardless, I hope you're right about Peja packing his bags. Tell him to take his buddy Sarunas with him.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

No kidding Sarunas never seems to step up. He plays PG but never actually gets a chance to show off/use his passing skills because he is scared against tough defense. Anthony Johnson + Tinsley is all we need man if Tinsley will ever stop crying about his injuries


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Wayne said:


> No kidding Sarunas never seems to step up. He plays PG but never actually gets a chance to show off/use his passing skills because he is scared against tough defense. Anthony Johnson + Tinsley is all we need man if Tinsley will ever stop crying about his injuries



Speaking of Sarunas...where did that Mauzer fella go? :laugh: He came in here talking so much crap about Tinsley and AJ swearing on everything that Sarunas was going to take over this team...where did he go?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Speaking of Sarunas...where did that Mauzer fella go? :laugh: He came in here talking so much crap about Tinsley and AJ swearing on everything that Sarunas was going to take over this team...where did he go?


What's sad is that with him gone, I might be the biggest Jasikevicius supporter in here. He's going to be good this year. Last year he was too constantly fatigued from the schedule to really do anything. Once he gets used to it, he'll be fine. He is why we didn't draft a PG, or re-sign Gill. *******.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> What's sad is that with him gone, I might be the biggest Jasikevicius supporter in here. He's going to be good this year. Last year he was too constantly fatigued from the schedule to really do anything. Once he gets used to it, he'll be fine. He is why we didn't draft a PG, or re-sign Gill. *******.


Huh. I'm actually surprised by this. I figured you'd hate Runi. Heck, I love the kid too and really want him to get the minutes and the chance to play. I still believe he can be a starer for us someday. IF he can play better D.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Speaking of Sarunas...where did that Mauzer fella go? :laugh: He came in here talking so much crap about Tinsley and AJ swearing on everything that Sarunas was going to take over this team...where did he go?



:rofl: :rotf:...Yeah I remember that, I guess he's hibernating until his boy finally lives up to all his hype...


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hey im still a jasikevicius fan and i still believe he can step it up this coming season. in his rookie season he was averaging 10 ppg at a time and was shooting 50/50/90 that is until fatigue kicked in. he still ended with 7.3 ppg which you cant complain about (granger ended with 7.5)

mauzer surely overrated and overhyped him but im still certain if we give up on him we are making a HUGE mistake.


----------

